# The neighbors' Pit Bulls...



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

My neighbors that just moved in across the street have 2 Pit Bulls... ealier in the year one of them broke the lead that was attached to their porch(our houses are close to the street) ran across the road on a sprint toward my Lab/Coonhound mix while he was on the chain to his dog house, the Pit stopped just short of him barking and knarling the whole time, but never all out attacked him, a little teeth knocking. But it was no regular old butt smelling session. the Pit's owner ran out fast and got the dog back to his house.
The other night after the OSU loss, i decieded to take my dog out on a 12:30am walk. As soon as we got past my driveway, the neighbor put his dog out on the chain... as soon as it saw my dog it was barking visiously and pulling the chain in hard jerks... well it broke. The dog came on a full sprint towards us, and i admit it had me scared... it was a natural reaction to give it a good kick in the face.(the owner went inside and didn't see that part) The dog stopped where it was but continued a menacing growl. The owner came out again and got his dog and said "aw shes pregnant, i don't think she will attack". Well not thinking so is not a good answer. I felt bad for kicking a pregnant dog(which i didn't know) but that dog looked like it had a bad intent as it sprinted toward us. I told him i dont want to deal with this anytime i take my dog on a walk. The neighbor is a 20 year old, but he understood my concern. He said he will try to keep them inside when my dogs are out. So far we have gotton along good as neighbors minus the dogs, but this issue is trying me. 
In a couple months i will have a son... as a father to be, the neighbors having 2 chain breaking Pit Bulls concerns me, and i belive rightfully so. I know some people will say Pit Bulls are big cuddley dogs with a bad rep.. I say BS, They are inately viscious. Plus the owners treat them like crap... they are never walked and constantly yelled at... to quote " take a s**t already you stupid F'n dog!"
I would like to know if anyone on here has had the same situation or knows the best thing to do in a situation like mine. IMO it's only a matter of time before someone or someones pet gets bit or worse. I'd hate to have a neighbor fued by doing something drastic... i heard one call to the right authority is all it will take to have them gone.
Anyway, just looking for a "what would you do".


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

check with local authorities, many towns have vicious dog ordinances in place now, that the dogs need registered, or insurance is required something to that effect. 

My nephew has two of them, they are both big babies. Mind you they are giant balls of muscle - babies. It's unfortunate they have gotten the reputation they have, deserved or not, we tend to hear about the bad instances only.

In your case, since this dog has already shown aggression, I would certainly make my concerns known to the neighbor.


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

When out and walkin about...carry.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Having owned "Bully" breeds, there are really no bad dogs, but there are BAD owners.
Bully breeds are excellent and loving family dogs but if you aren't a strong Alpha master, exercise, and train them...you are asking for serious trouble. They must be a lower ranked part of the pack and decisions must be made for them...if the dog has no structure, must make it's own decisions, look out for itself, or is the dominant animal...then you have a killer!
This dog needs removed before someone is hurt...the owner doesn't know how to handle a dog like this....MOST DON'T!
You must make reports and have them on file.





Stars-n-Stripers said:


> check with local authorities, many towns have vicious dog ordinances in place now, that the dogs need registered, or insurance is required something to that effect.
> 
> My nephew has two of them, they are both big babies. Mind you they are giant balls of muscle - babies. It's unfortunate they have gotten the reputation they have, deserved or not, we tend to hear about the bad instances only.
> 
> In your case, since this dog has already shown aggression, I would certainly make my concerns known to the neighbor.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

buckzye11 said:


> My neighbors that just moved in across the street have 2 Pit Bulls... ealier in the year one of them broke the lead that was attached to their porch(our houses are close to the street) ran across the road on a sprint toward my Lab/Coonhound mix while he was on the chain to his dog house, the Pit stopped just short of him barking and knarling the whole time, but never all out attacked him, a little teeth knocking. But it was no regular old butt smelling session. the Pit's owner ran out fast and got the dog back to his house.
> The other night after the OSU loss, i decieded to take my dog out on a 12:30am walk. As soon as we got past my driveway, the neighbor put his dog out on the chain... as soon as it saw my dog it was barking visiously and pulling the chain in hard jerks... well it broke. The dog came on a full sprint towards us, and i admit it had me scared... it was a natural reaction to give it a good kick in the face.(the owner went inside and didn't see that part) The dog stopped where it was but continued a menacing growl. The owner came out again and got his dog and said "aw shes pregnant, i don't think she will attack". Well not thinking so is not a good answer. I felt bad for kicking a pregnant dog(which i didn't know) but that dog looked like it had a bad intent as it sprinted toward us. I told him i dont want to deal with this anytime i take my dog on a walk. The neighbor is a 20 year old, but he understood my concern. He said he will try to keep them inside when my dogs are out. So far we have gotton along good as neighbors minus the dogs, but this issue is trying me.
> In a couple months i will have a son... as a father to be, the neighbors having 2 chain breaking Pit Bulls concerns me, and i belive rightfully so. I know some people will say Pit Bulls are big cuddley dogs with a bad rep.. I say BS, They are inately viscious. Plus the owners treat them like crap... they are never walked and constantly yelled at... to quote " take a s**t already you stupid F'n dog!"
> I would like to know if anyone on here has had the same situation or knows the best thing to do in a situation like mine. IMO it's only a matter of time before someone or someones pet gets bit or worse. I'd hate to have a neighbor fued by doing something drastic... i heard one call to the right authority is all it will take to have them gone.
> Anyway, just looking for a "what would you do".


They can have high prey drives but if they were "innately vicious", wouldn't it have at least bit you or your dog ? I kind of resent that remark as I own two pitbulls myself and have met plenty that didn't have a vicious bone in their bodies. I'd suggest you educate yourself and prepare yourself against Any strange animal who may approach you on the street. One call to any authority isn't going to do squat unless you live in an area that has passed an ordinance banning their ownership. So because a dog barks at me,but obviously shows enough restraint to not bite , you want to try to get them taken away... I'm not going to tell you you can't protect yourself obviously. Do whatever you think you need to do but I'd go talk to them and make friends if possible. Meet the dogs in a neutral area as they have a tendency to guard. You are opening up a whole can of worms trying to get them taken away for barking at you. All dogs bark, all dogs bite. Sounds like the guy does need to better secure his dog. Talk to him. They are family members as well. I know mine are.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Intimidator said:


> Having owned "Bully" breeds, there are really no bad dogs, but there are BAD owners.
> Bully breeds are excellent and loving family dogs but if you aren't a strong Alpha master, exercise, and train them...you are asking for serious trouble. They must be a lower ranked part of the pack and decisions must be made for them...if the dog has no structure, must make it's own decisions, look out for itself, or is the dominant animal...then you have a killer!
> This dog needs removed before someone is hurt...the owner doesn't know how to handle a dog like this....MOST DON'T!
> You must make reports and have them on file.


The dog obviously isn't a killer if it ran up to them and barked.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Vicious I tell you!


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Oh, that's an obvious case of Canine Inversion! Please be a responsible owner and take those dogs to a vet to have them turned right-side-up.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Mine is a 152lb baby...great with my 12y/o and his friends...all his commands are in Italian. Was extremely dominate as a pup.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Intimidator said:


> Mine is a 152lb baby...great with my 12y/o and his friends...all his commands are in Italian. Was extremely dominate as a pup.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


How cute.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

The breed of the dog can be taken out of the equation I would think, we had a dog on my street that wanted to run, bark and growl at you till you said boo to it, then it would freeze and bark insistently. Well little Mrs. Wilma Crawl didnt turn around she got bit fell to the ground broke her hip and busted up her wrist and elbow pretty bad, I happen to see it, I caught the lil dog took it to Ralph his owner and said dude we all said this dog was trouble now you have a law suite sure as **** headed your way. I never did see the dog again and Ralph now has a fenced backyard with what seems like a pretty nice mongrel


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

So the dog ran out of it's property and warned Buckzye...so why the warning... How many chances does Buckzye have to take...what if there's another incident someone gets hurt....kinda obvious that this is not a good situation!
I love big dogs, I love dominant breeds....but you shouldn't have them if you are not a responsible owner or don't know how to handle them! There are waaaay different than owning a golden retriever or lap dog.




MassillonBuckeye said:


> The dog obviously isn't a killer if it ran up to them and barked.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Don't look now FOSR, but more upside down chiCANINEry!










I don't mean to diminish your concerns Dan, they are real. You should have the ability to feel safe walking down the road with your family. Get some dog spray, pepper spray or a gun in the meantime. I also don't mean to equate "Cute" with "well behaved" or "safe" either. Not all dogs are warm and fuzzy I realize. I just don't see much difference in behavior from breed to breed. A chihuahua can be just as "vicious" as any other large dog. I've known mean cocker spaniels. I've been growled at by labs. I've been bitten by irish setters and boston terriers.. My grandma owned a scary German Shepherd for a long time who required tow truck chains to keep him tied outside. The difference is the size. Pitbulls are just terriers. They are medium to large sized sporting dogs. They are not bloodthirsty killers. That said, there are many irresponsible owners out there and as Intimidator pointed out, some dogs(any breed) do need a good deal of work to keep grounded. Others not so much. One of mine likes to test boundaries sometimes, the other has always been ultra low key. I'd trust her with anyone. She may have some herding tendencies(good mother), but she'd never think of tearing you apart. 
I've had both of them pin down giant possums in the back yard. One actually brought one into the house for me! Unhurt, but definitely playing dead. Talk about an experience! SUPRIZE DAD! LOOK WHAT I FOUND!! I have to find those pics


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

That's the thing... nothing has happened yet. There's plenty off other dogs in the neighborhood that will walk up to you smell around a bit and are totally fine to interact with. But they don't come charging at me growling the kind of growl that will make your hair stand up. I'm thinking the only reason my dog wasn't bit was because of the solid boot i put to its jaw... then it was still growling and coming at me as i was backing off. If i did that to any other dog it would have been whelping its way back home.
Massillonbuckeye, i see your dog is a long step ahead of my neighbors', and it probably gets regular exercise and praise. A question for you... if you were my neighbor and had your dog there, do you think the same thing would have happened? Maybe inately vicious was the wrong choice of words... more like capable of viciousness.
There is NO denying that 90% or more of serious injury by dog attack in the US comes from Pit Bulls. I don't want my son or my pet to be a stat... if it happens again i don't think i'll have a problem calling someone.
I like the dog pics btw, they all look like good pups.


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

i stopped at an older lady's house before thanksgiving to see about trapping muskrats in her pond. knocked on the door, the dogs went nuts. one was a pit with a spike collar, who seemed very aggressive. she said she was watching the dogs for her kids.
didn't get back till this past w/e. went there sunday to pull my traps, and her kids were there, dogs were loose outside.
i pulled in the driveway, and 4 or 5 dogs surrounded my truck barking and growling. i had my 12 y/o grand daughter with me, and she was very nervous. i told her the lady said the dogs won't bite, but to show no fear, and stay in the truck till i get to the gate. 
i got out and started through the yard, surrounded by barking dogs. i paid them no mind, got halfway to the gate, and felt the hair in the back of my neck stand up. i felt something nip me on the butt, but i just kept on walking. i opened the gate, the dogs backed off somewhat, i went and walked my grand daughter to the gate. a guy came out and called the dogs, picked up the pit and carried into the house. if i trap there again, i'll pull out on saturday.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Intimidator said:


> So the dog ran out of it's property and warned Buckzye...so why the warning... How many chances does Buckzye have to take...what if there's another incident someone gets hurt....kinda obvious that this is not a good situation!
> I love big dogs, I love dominant breeds....but you shouldn't have them if you are not a responsible owner or don't know how to handle them! There are waaaay different than owning a golden retriever or lap dog.


This is true. I kinda addressed this in my last post. I'm not saying everyone should just be laaa dee daaah in this situation. He needs to secure his animals bare minimum that's for sure.

Heres some law related stuff.

http://www.cleveland.com/metro/index.ssf/2012/05/pit_bulls_no_longer_deemed_vic.html

"Dogs that chase or try to bite someone without provocation will be deemed nuisances, while dogs that injure someone or kill another dog without provocation or are caught running loose three times will be labeled dangerous."

So you may be able to get it labeled as a nuisance, but they certainly don't take the animals away. I'd advise exhausting a few other options before you get the law involved. I think I've said that already.  Be safe.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Don't look now FOSR, but more upside down chiCANINEry!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


His bed is very comfortable. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

buckzye11 said:


> That's the thing... nothing has happened yet. There's plenty off other dogs in the neighborhood that will walk up to you smell around a bit and are totally fine to interact with. But they don't come charging at me growling the kind of growl that will make your hair stand up. I'm thinking the only reason my dog wasn't bit was because of the solid boot i put to its jaw... then it was still growling and coming at me as i was backing off. If i did that to any other dog it would have been whelping its way back home.
> Massillonbuckeye, i see your dog is a long step ahead of my neighbors', and it probably gets regular exercise and praise. A question for you... if you were my neighbor and had your dog there, do you think the same thing would have happened? Maybe inately vicious was the wrong choice of words... more like capable of viciousness.
> There is NO denying that 90% or more of serious injury by dog attack in the US comes from Pit Bulls. I don't want my son or my pet to be a stat... if it happens again i don't think i'll have a problem calling someone.
> I like the dog pics btw, they all look like good pups.


Yeah, you have to protect yourself bud regardless. I'm not sure about his dogs, but it could have been a lot worse. I've seen my dogs conk their heads pretty good and it doesn't really phase em much. So while I'm sure your kick woke it up a bit, if it was intent on attacking, it would have. I'm not an expert on dog behavior and am glad no one was bitten.

I'd still say talk to them first. The situation definitely require attention. They may not be fit to own Any animals for all I know. If they don't take steps to secure the dog, and or socialize the thing and not be an abusive goof, then you need to do what you need to do. Get the law involved. Tell him what your intentions are. You guys need to be safe.

I have a neighbor who stares and taunts my dogs pretty much while they are out back in my fenced in yard. If they are out, and he's taking the trash out or smoking, they bark at him. We're gonna have a talk here soon if he don't cut it out. They also have a pomeranian that barks at us. That little thing is vicious let me tell you. It's tried to bite me multiple times. My dog got out once and ran over there to it.. She was pretty forcibly sniffing it so they picked up their dog and mine just kinda circled em a few times trying to sniff the little mutt. I think she kinda jumped up on him and scratched him.. They said she bit him, but wouldn't show me the mark. I was rather distraught and went over talking to the wife. If that dog bit him, he'd be bleeding or something I dunno. They didn't call the police and if they would have, I would have been pissed(unless the dog actually bit him, that's inexcusable and should never happen). Nothing really happened other than a dog being a dog. Nothing vicious at all.

My neighbors on the other side pay no mind to them, and the dogs do likewise. Mine are pretty territorial around the house, but out in public they are fine. Can interact with people and other dogs. They aren't all that interested in other people, but aren't trying to attack them or other dogs. Squirrels on the other hand........... Watch out!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Intimidator said:


> His bed is very comfortable.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Looks like the real deal! Pillows blankets and everything!


----------



## Ozdog (Jul 30, 2007)

I've never had a pitt but I raise Dobe's as security for the house & kids. Any dog bred to be aggresive or protective needs strict training and socialization as a pup. Even then they can be unpredictable. All my Dobe's would flat out attack yor azz if you even went to lay a hand on the kids or come in the house when nobody's home. Breeds are ingrained to react. Pitt's are catch dogs & fighters, some you may control and some you might not.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

This isn't the first place or the first time I've heard how wonderful they are how it's an owner problem, not a problem with the breed itself.

In my opinion, all one has to do is examine what they were bred to do. They are inherently more dangerous than many other breeds for that reason alone.

The news is brimming with stories about dogs that have attacked and mauled people, and often that includes kids...how often are those maulings by collies, for example. But if you hear that it's a pit, it is usually no surprise anymore, is it?

I'm glad my neighbors don't own them. If feel sorry for anyone who has to live near them.

Just my opinion...I'm sure there are exceptions to the rule, but they are just that as far as I'm concerned...exceptions to the rule.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

From my limited experience this type of dog can be as loving to there owners as any other dog and maybe more than most. They are very protective and defend there property to the point no other animal or in some cases people are not permitted to come near. When they get old they cannot be trusted and can dangerous, I know of one pit that killed a calf that got out of a fence (about 400 lbs). I would be very careful around those dogs and maybe buy the owner a better chain, hasp and collar, and carry a gun.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Here's my dogs... Ike and Hal. As you can see, no match for a Pitt Bull! They are good dogs though... don't want to see them hurt.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

vc1111 said:


> This isn't the first place or the first time I've heard how wonderful they are how it's an owner problem, not a problem with the breed itself.
> 
> In my opinion, all one has to do is examine what they were bred to do. They are inherently more dangerous than many other breeds for that reason alone.
> 
> ...


Data may indicate that, but what you see is "pitbull type" dogs. Thats a pretty broad spectrum. And as popular as the breed is, its no wonder its more forward in the statistics.. You know almost twice as many people died in car crashes from 2001-2004 driving a Chevrolet Blazer (2 door, 2WD) than a Nissan 350z? Why is that? Is a Blazer inherently more dangerous than a 350z? I don't think so, theres just that many more of them on the road. So while the numbers may be higher for pitbull type dogs, they certainly aren't the only ones killing and maiming. Do some google searches, you can find chihuahuas killing babies.

http://www.imperfectparent.com/topics/2013/02/25/chihuahua-pack-attacks-6-year-old-girl/

http://www.kptv.com/story/21313261/pack-of-chihuahuas-attack-little-girl



> "It was bound to happen," said neighbor Barbara Gault. "We've seen them chasing after people all the time."


 ..... Chihuhuas...........


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

buckzye11 said:


> Here's my dogs... Ike and Hal. As you can see, no match for a Pitt Bull! They are good dogs though... don't want to see them hurt.


Nice dogs! No, we don't want to see them hurt either!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

http://www.oregonlive.com/pacific-n..._seeks_owner_in_pit_bull_attack_in_salem.html

Very sad  I hate stories like this as its not really the poor dogs fault, the people just don't want to take the time to care for them. Microchipped and they are on the third owner..


> "We are now on our third person," she said. "We have a phone number but have not talked to anyone."





> She said the dog is about 4 years old, a neutered male and wears pinch and leather collars. It's in a kennel at the shelter by itself but has not barked or been aggressive when other dogs walk by. It appears to get along with people, too.
> 
> "He's been really friendly to us," she said. "We haven't had any issue with him."





> By instinct, they chase after little critters.
> 
> "If something is little and fluffy and is running, that's fun for them," said Barrows. "It's unfortunate that all this happened."
> 
> ...


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

To expand on my post, I remembered this after I got home and thought it might add something.....my nephew has two pits, both big babies, timid and loving, I have a buddy that has a Cavalier King Charles (think I have the name right), it's a small lap dog, he's bitten three people. I'm very surprised he hasn't been sued.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Dog owners, just like Gun owners just like car owners are all share a commonality in the decisions and responsibilities we face when it comes to these activities we decide we want to partake in and how it may affect those around us. There are obviously differing levels of responsibility when it comes to dog owners, gun owners and car owners.. You can say that about just about everything I'd imagine. Responsibility. And personal accountability. Welcome to the Breed Specific Legislation vs Gun Control debate! All we gotta do is keep our guns and dogs on a leash or safely fenced in so they don't get into the wrong hands or left to their own devices and do someone harm dang it! And thats about all I've gotta say bout that! Be safe!


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

Pit Bulls in Sunbury are prohibited inside of village limits. They banned them a few years ago after one mauled a 3yr old child owned by stupid welfare bum teenagers! I owned Rotts for many years and you have to be the alpha male otherwise you will be in huge trouble.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

It's like that "when your fist reaches my nose" situation, I've had plenty of threatening display approaches from dogs that never amounted to anything. The only one that ever bit me was a tiny yapper mutt, an actual ankle-biter.

Staring at a dog - to focus your vision on a subject is interpreted as predatory behavior. Ask a cat. Almost all animals recognize the engagement "when your eyes meet mine" so I just don't acknowledge a threatening dog unless it actually touches me. If it does, I will not cower.

But putting children into the equation changes everything. Dogs live for the moment and so do kids, and sometimes those moments can go badly. If a dog would harm a child, then goodbye dog.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Agreed. Dogs are pack animals and some won't recognize a strange small person as being lower than them. Treat EVERY strange dog, and even familiar dogs the same.

And to add to that:

http://www.akc.org/insurance/tips_dogbites.cfm



> All dogs can bite regardless of size or breed. The key to preventing dog bites starts with responsible ownership.
> The American Kennel Club offers advice about adding a dog to your household. Selecting the Right Purebred Dog offers suggestions to consider when picking a breed. The AKC's Breeder Referral Program can help you locate breeders in your area. Also consult with a responsible dog breeder or veterinarian for additional advice.
> 
> Leash your dog. When you allow your dog to run in the yard, keep it safe in a fenced enclosure. While electronic fences may keep your dog in your yard, they do not keep people and animals from approaching it.
> ...


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Actually, what you hear on the news about the attacks is "pitbull," which is essentially the American Staffordshire Terrier. And no, they are not the "one of the most common breeds" of dogs. According to the AKC, they rank #61 in the US in 2013. Not that they are inherently evil dogs, but they are very strong-willed with a higher potential toward aggression because of this - which is part owner and part animal fault. The aggression has been bred into them through selective breeding by too many unscrupulous breeders over the years due to the breed's strength and stamina for fighting. That can be bred out, and GOOD responsible breeders are focusing on breeding this out. Finding a good, responsible breeder may be hard to find, though. And it's a dang shame, because the dogs are absolutely beautiful. A Chihuahua may kill a single baby by numerous bites, but a dog of this stature can kill a grown man with a single bite (ANY dog of this size could potentially do this - so making a choice to have something with a known aggressive lineage AND the physical capability to follow thru with the aggression just isn't something the sharpest sticks in the shed would ever choose to do, especially around small kids.



MassillonBuckeye said:


> Data may indicate that, but what you see is "pitbull type" dogs. Thats a pretty broad spectrum. And as popular as the breed is, its no wonder its more forward in the statistics.. You know almost twice as many people died in car crashes from 2001-2004 driving a Chevrolet Blazer (2 door, 2WD) than a Nissan 350z? Why is that? Is a Blazer inherently more dangerous than a 350z? I don't think so, theres just that many more of them on the road. So while the numbers may be higher for pitbull type dogs, they certainly aren't the only ones killing and maiming. Do some google searches, you can find chihuahuas killing babies.
> 
> http://www.imperfectparent.com/topics/2013/02/25/chihuahua-pack-attacks-6-year-old-girl/
> 
> ...


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i would call the dog warden in your area and let him know of your concerns in case of future incidents it will be on the books.


----------



## turtlebuster12 (Oct 8, 2013)

Irresponsible owners are what gives the "pit bull" type dogs a bad name just like your neighbors. Ive grown up with apbt s my whole life. To say the are innately viscous is just wrong. The apbt is actually bred to show no signs of human aggresion. It is a trait that should be culled and more often than not is with a responsible breeder. But your neighbor is giving bully breeds a bad name and should NOT be in possesion of one!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Bottom line if ur out walking ur dog legally and they cross the line there bad I would personally defend myself to the letter of the law Bang


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

sounds like a bad dog owner. tethering dogs all the time isn't good for them. my pitbull was beaten severely by a yorkshire terrier who took one good chunk out of him and drew blood in two other spots and a declawed cat. He could have easily reared his head and bit either one. You would have thought he was being murdered both times. After they cat swatted him and jumped all over him he ran to my half opened f150 window. You can't own a powerful dog and have a bad temper or a lazy a$$ (leave it out or tether it because you are too lazy to take it out and walk and poop it). I have to disagree with you about them being vicious. I do think they are extra responsibility. They are mischievous and should not be owned by someone who doesn't have a long fuse. If treated properly by a responsible owner they have one of the highest good temperament scores. I would questioning someones ability to make good decisions by getting two large dogs that he has to tether in the front yard. The problem is never the dogs fault it's the owner who is neglecting his responsibilities as a dog owner.


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

He was a shelter favorite so who knows who the parents were. My dog was a one year old stray with flea allergies when he was picked up so who knows what he went through and he is still a wonderful dog. He could have had any blood line and he obviously had an irresponsible owner as well and he hasn't got a mean bone in his body.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

I've never really understood getting a dog and tying it up outside....all of mine are like family members....when they go out, I'm with them...they get trained and have rules to follow....they get plenty of love,exercise, and rewards...etc, etc. All of my dogs are bathtub trained...I tell them bath time and they act like little happy kids. They climb into the bathtub on there own and get a treat, and then they get a nice massage and bath...after, they climb out and stand on a bath mat until I get them dry...then another treat. I use all natural shampoo etc, so they don't dry out, they get a weekly bath just so my house stays clean and fresh....it actually only takes about 15 minutes.

If you can't devote time to a dog, then don't get one! Same with kids, if you are selfish and don't have the time to spend with them, don't have any! They both need the same things!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

sbreech said:


> Actually, what you hear on the news about the attacks is "pitbull," which is essentially the American Staffordshire Terrier. And no, they are not the "one of the most common breeds" of dogs. According to the AKC, they rank #61 in the US in 2013. Not that they are inherently evil dogs, but they are very strong-willed with a higher potential toward aggression because of this - which is part owner and part animal fault. The aggression has been bred into them through selective breeding by too many unscrupulous breeders over the years due to the breed's strength and stamina for fighting. That can be bred out, and GOOD responsible breeders are focusing on breeding this out. Finding a good, responsible breeder may be hard to find, though. And it's a dang shame, because the dogs are absolutely beautiful. A Chihuahua may kill a single baby by numerous bites, but a dog of this stature can kill a grown man with a single bite (ANY dog of this size could potentially do this - so making a choice to have something with a known aggressive lineage AND the physical capability to follow thru with the aggression just isn't something the sharpest sticks in the shed would ever choose to do, especially around small kids.


Wow. Higher innate aggression AND one bite one kill capabilities. Let me guess, their jaws lock also? Unscrupulous breeders don't breed for aggression, they breed for "gameness". The dogs unwillingness to stop fighting. Not his u controllable urge to start. Can't get the dog to the fight I it's chewing your arm of now can you?!

Also: most pitbull owners don't register with the AKC so your stats are largely irrelevant. And when I say don't, I mean cannot. Thy aren't even a recognized breed.

I'd be hard pressed to find another post on Ogf more hurtful with more half truths and inaccuracies than what you've posted here. It's a shame it'll probably be left there for someone else to read.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Buckeze, first off congrats on being a father to be! 

Second, I helped train and keep bomb dogs, attack dogs, and search and rescue dogs while in the military, I'm no expert, but I do know something about dogs in general. You kind of answered your own question without knowing it I think. Dogs are not bred to do anything. They are bred for traits that help them do what the breeder wants. Hunting, searching, obstical courses, etc. Dogs are trained to do things, either by an attentive owner, who's dog learns to be well trained and a pleasure to be around; or by an absent owner who's dog learns to do as they wish and are nor a pleasure to be around.

Your neighbor seems to be the latter of those two. Any dogs that are trained to fight don't stop when they are on the attack, unless they ate told to do so, and they do not feel threatened. So, I would guess that your neighbors dogs are completely untrained and are acting naturally. Some dog's are naturally more aggressive acting than others. Pitts are not vicious per say but are definitely bullies when untrained, think of them as babies with bodybuilder strength. They would cause some damage when they throw a tantrum, right? Same with pinchers, rotts, and shepherds. I've owned, trained, or helped train everyone of them. Pitts are what I think of as the more dull headed (big dumb and happy with too much brute strength for their age) of the group until they get some measure of training under their belt, then they catch up and are middle of the pack intelligence wise.

Your in a bad spot because you cannot train the dog and the owner probably just deals with the training issues. What I would do is introduce yourself to the dogs away from your dogs and with the owner. Be playful with the dog but enforce strict boundaries when playing. The dog will remember you and this will give you a sense of leadership in the dogs eyes. Learn their names! Then, if they come running you can scold them by name which helps to end the situation faster. 

Hope this helps. If you want some more information PM me and I'll be happy to talk more about it with you.

Mr. A


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Mr. A said:


> Buckeze, first off congrats on being a father to be!
> 
> Second, I helped train and keep bomb dogs, attack dogs, and search and rescue dogs while in the military, I'm no expert, but I do know something about dogs in general. You kind of answered your own question without knowing it I think. Dogs are not bred to do anything. They are bred for traits that help them do what the breeder wants. Hunting, searching, obstical courses, etc. Dogs are trained to do things, either by an attentive owner, who's dog learns to be well trained and a pleasure to be around; or by an absent owner who's dog learns to do as they wish and are nor a pleasure to be around.
> 
> ...


Nice post. Thanks for sharing. It amazing what some of these people come up with and decide to pass along.


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

Workdog said:


> When out and walkin about...carry.


+1 its for more than just humans!


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Wow. Higher innate aggression AND one bite one kill capabilities. Let me guess, their jaws lock also? Unscrupulous breeders don't breed for aggression, they breed for "gameness". The dogs unwillingness to stop fighting. Not his u controllable urge to start. Can't get the dog to the fight I it's chewing your arm of now can you?!
> 
> Also: most pitbull owners don't register with the AKC so your stats are largely irrelevant. And when I say don't, I mean cannot. Thy aren't even a recognized breed.
> 
> I'd be hard pressed to find another post on Ogf more hurtful with more half truths and inaccuracies than what you've posted here. It's a shame it'll probably be left there for someone else to read.


All this from a guy ranting about killer chihuahuas.... which is probably one of the most hurtful inaccuracies out there.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Numbers don't lie. It doesn't help that alot of Pitt owners are the lowest form of scum in society as well, that doesn't play well with a dog that needs a strong owner and solid training from when they are young. Rotts are second in line. Domesticated or not, SOME dogs just have that instincts to them, they are animals.


----------



## spectrum (Feb 12, 2013)

I love how everyone is defending the dog. Can anyone give me a 100% assurance that the dog will not break loose again and attack his dogs or KID! No. I don't deal with things like this nicely I don't care if it my niehbor. It HIS responability to keep the dog from going into other people's property, if he can't do that then the law will make him. 3 strikes and your out! When it becomes a matter of safety for my family or me, politeness is out the door.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

My neighbor owned one of those non aggressive Pit Bulls for several years.
A big male.
Showed signs of aggression towards other dogs , but never humans.

One night he invited several friends over to play cards.
While seated at the table, out of the blue the Pit latched onto one of the guys wrists. The dog had to be beaten with many objects to get him to release. After over 100 stitches and several surgeries the guy's hand is at about 50% of what it once was.

To each his own, but I would not own one.


----------



## -C-IMP (Apr 25, 2008)

Call Dick Goddard ?


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

sbreech said:


> All this from a guy ranting about killer chihuahuas.... which is probably one of the most hurtful inaccuracies out there.


Haha exactly.


----------



## turtlebuster12 (Oct 8, 2013)

Massillon buckeye at least you know what youre talking about. The funny thing is the majority of ppl dont know what a ttue apbt is. They call every bully breed a pit bull. Just like everyone has a 100 lb pitt bull lol. 40-55lbs is more like it. And I bet the major ity of these statistics arent true apbt anyway. Too many inaccuracies. Cane corsos, Am bullies, amstaffs,dogos, staffies, am bulldogs and the list goes on. Most ppl are unable to tell the difference. Statistics dont mean much when the wrong breed is fingered

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

turtlebuster12 said:


> Massillon buckeye at least you know what youre talking about. The funny thing is the majority of ppl dont know what a ttue apbt is. They call every bully breed a pit bull. Just like everyone has a 100 lb pitt bull lol. 40-55lbs is more like it. And I bet the major ity of these statistics arent true apbt anyway. Too many inaccuracies. Cane corsos, Am bullies, amstaffs,dogos, staffies, am bulldogs and the list goes on. Most ppl are unable to tell the difference. Statistics dont mean much when the wrong breed is fingered
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Are you suggesting that people just make stuff up? Just in the PAST WEEK look how many pit bull attacks occured.
https://www.google.com/search?q=pit...#es_sm=122&espv=210&q=pit+bull+attack&tbm=nws 

An excerpt from one of the stories. 

The public education group DogsBite.org reports that last year 38 people died from dog attacks in the U.S. Pit bulls, which make up 5% of the country's dog population, were responsible for 23  or 61%  of the deaths, the group reports. Half of those killed were children 8 or younger

Tell yourself whatever you want. Pits are aggressive and dangerous.


----------



## BASSINaDL (Aug 24, 2010)

Intimidator said:


> Having owned "Bully" breeds, there are really no bad dogs, but there are BAD owners.
> Bully breeds are excellent and loving family dogs but if you aren't a strong Alpha master, exercise, and train them...you are asking for serious trouble. They must be a lower ranked part of the pack and decisions must be made for them...if the dog has no structure, must make it's own decisions, look out for itself, or is the dominant animal...then you have a killer!
> This dog needs removed before someone is hurt...the owner doesn't know how to handle a dog like this....MOST DON'T!
> You must make reports and have them on file.


Its the dog in my opinion. I don't think a golden retriever with a bad owner would attack another dog or someones kid before a pitbull.. Why do they fight pitbulls instead of a husky or any other dog? Because they're made that way. 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Both of you are right...Pitt Bulls are a generalized category...just like Mastiffs...now until they start breaking down the info into correct categories or whether the dog was a Pure Breed or Mutt...the info won't be TOTALLY correct!
And yes, AGAIN, Bully breeds in the hands of idiots, lazy people, weak people, people with lack of time or patience, druggies, mental cases, etc (which now covers most of US society) IS BAD!
DANGEROUS AND AGGRESSIVE DOGS CAN BE HANDLED...PROPERLY by a good handler! You have to be with them whenever anyone else but the family is around, you have to spend time with them, AND TRAINING NEVER STOPS!
Idiots, etc, have these dogs to be cool, etc and have no idea how to control them...or themselves!
IT ISN"T THE DOGS FAULT...IT IS THE STUPID HUMANS FAULT!






K gonefishin said:


> Are you suggesting that people just make stuff up? Just in the PAST WEEK look how many pit bull attacks occured.
> https://www.google.com/search?q=pit...#es_sm=122&espv=210&q=pit+bull+attack&tbm=nws
> 
> An excerpt from one of the stories.
> ...


----------



## turtlebuster12 (Oct 8, 2013)

Majority of ppl cant distinguish an APBT and another bully breed and thats a fact. They are not dangerous or evil. As was previously stated they bred for gameness. The willingness to accomplish a feat is greater than injury to oneself. Thats what they are bred for thats why ppl fight them and aggression has NOTHING to do with gameness. Some of the most accomplished dogs of the fighting era never showed signs of human aggression. Why would ppl breed h.a. into a dog that is to handled by numerous ppl? Aggressive "pit bulls" are due to poor breeding(backyard breeders). Most are not even apbt but a mix of other dogs to produce a desired trait ie; color(blue),giant heads, huge bodies, huge chests, short legs etc. Do some real research on the true apbt. To the op I feel your pain and I believe as someone else stated I would talk to the neighbor and try to get to know the dogs if the dog warden doesnt take them first.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## basshunter11 (Jul 2, 2006)

True story not going to say who to protect family. Person owned two Pitts for many years. One day dogs turned on this person and killed the person. Nobody knows why. Speculation is confutation with another dog that the owner tried to break up. Body and the two Pitts were found in the yard but they never found another dog so they really don't know what happened.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

You are in a really tough situation here. We had a Rott that passed away about 3 years ago at 12 years old. We got her at 8 weeks from a breeder that we spent 6 months searching for the right one. We did obedience training and she got a "Canine Good Citizen" certificate. We did a few trips to nursing homes to visit the elderly and never in 12 years did she so much as look at someone sideways. Yet we had a neighbor that would not let his kids use the side walk in front of our house. 

I have seen the prejudice that goes along with having a big dog. I wonder if you would have kicked a golden retriever if it reacted the same way. I'm not saying you were wrong but when a bully breed is involved people tend to become hyper sensitive. (On both sides of the argument) People think every dog that doesn't look like a Lab is a Pit. I had someone ask me if my current Boxer/Golden Ret mix was a Pit. Her face is obviously Boxer. 

My take on the Pit Bull is this, disclaimer, I am not a canine professional but I am reasonably intelligent and I have some common sense. Dogs were originally bred for a specific purpose and that purpose was based on their instinct. Collies herd, Terriers burrow into holes after small animals, Mastiff & Doberman & Rottweiler protect owners and property. Pit Bulls, I believe were bred to fight. When one "snaps" it only acts on instinct. It's an animal, it happens but no one gets upset when a collie groups a bunch of small children together because of instinct. 

That being said, a good owner can train and give the dog the proper attention so it doesn't "snap". Ever. The problem is this breed attracts a large number of people who are least capable to care for a dog with their attributes. It doesn't appear your neighbor is equipped to handle a dog like this. 

Like others have said meet the dog on neutral ground. Call him by name and if possible walk him around on a leash a bit and try to establish dominance. If the dog know you you have a much better chance of having a peaceful existence but the neighbor has to let you interact with the dog.

90% of the Pits I have met were fantastic dogs. The other 10% were literally ghetto dogs guarding a junk yard or garage. 

Good Luck


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

I had a situation similar to the op. I had med sized Shepard mix. The neighbors had 2 chows on on wire runners suspended from the house to trees about 75 ft long. These dogs were always kept outside with buckets of dog food and buckets of water. Neighbors were both otr truck drivers and home maybe 1 or 2 tines a week. 

On 2 different occasions one of the dogs got loose and laid into my dog in my yard. One of them cost me over 800 in surgery and stitches. After talking with the dog warden I was told if the fog was on my property could do what ever I felt necessary to protect myself or my family.

The third time the dog broke loose, we were all inside. I walked onto the front porch with a pistol in one hand and a hammer in the other. The neighbor hears his dog growling at me and came running and saved the dog. They moved a week later. Guess they didn't think I was serious when I warned them over the previous months.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

K gonefishin said:


> Pit bulls, which make up 5% of the country's dog population, were responsible for 23  or 61%  of the deaths, the group reports.


There is no way the 5% number could possibly be accurate or confirmed. The legally registered dogs with somewhat responsible owners make up 5% of the population. I would think dogs that live in the hood with less than upstanding owners far outnumber the legally registered dogs.


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

As to the OP, with a child around, or the safety of my family I would not hesitate a second to eliminate that dog if it came on my property.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks for all the insights here...
I'll agree that the owners are the main cause of the problem... but i will also trust my own instincts and agree those dogs are dangerous and a hazard.
Another example... i don't know if this qualifys as a dominant owner or not, but heres a quote from him this morn... (in the loudest voice you can imagine) "get off the F'n couch you F'er... NOW!" 
Now i'm a dominat owner when need be, but the stuff i hear coming from accross the street everyday(not just with the dogs) is too much some times. I reward my dogs when they do as i expect, and keep scolding to a minimum, they get walked everyday, and on the weekends i'll let them run. There is none of this going on accross the street.
Ive heard some people describe my neighborhood as the "ghetto" of Portage Lakes. Ive never belived this.... until now.
I don't have any neighbors on either side of me or behind me... just woods and a swamp... i wishing it was the same accross the street.
I do know the Pitt's names.... Tank and Ammo. Yep.
I belive i know my course of action. Thanks for the help OGF.


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

buckzye11 said:


> Thanks for all the insights here...
> I'll agree that the owners are the main cause of the problem... but i will also trust my own instincts and agree those dogs are dangerous and a hazard.
> Another example... i don't know if this qualifys as a dominant owner or not, but heres a quote from him this morn... (in the loudest voice you can imagine) "get off the F'n couch you F'er... NOW!"
> Now i'm a dominat owner when need be, but the stuff i hear coming from accross the street everyday(not just with the dogs) is too much some times. I reward my dogs when they do as i expect, and keep scolding to a minimum, they get walked everyday, and on the weekends i'll let them run. There is none of this going on accross the street.
> ...


It really sounds like you have a reckless ahole living near you giving good dogs a bad education and reputation. I don't blame you for trying to protect yourself against a potential threat. If he treated any dog this way they would be hazardous to be around. Here's a strange way to approach it before the authorities are called after it's too late. Get to know the dogs, tell the homeowner that you would not like to be seen as a threat to the dogs and would like for him to hold them on a leash while you give them a treat every once in a while. Kill the neighbor with kindness while you're taking whatever actions to get the right people involved with the negligent owner. If the dogs which are becoming territorial because of their up bringing (tethering, abuse and a lazy owner) are poorly socialized with non threatening parties there may be some potential for incident. You can make those dogs see you and your family as a bright spot in their horrible life.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

That's not a dominant owner. That's an idiot with a dog. Sorry man, this will be an uphill battle for you.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

ducman491 said:


> There is no way the 5% number could possibly be accurate or confirmed. The legally registered dogs with somewhat responsible owners make up 5% of the population. I would think dogs that live in the hood with less than upstanding owners far outnumber the legally registered dogs.



There are a ton of breads out there, 5% of the dog population is probably a pretty good number. At the end of the day, look at the news link I posted, THAT is what matters, these dogs can be monsters and there are a ton of confirmed cases where the dogs just snaps.


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

Lewis said:


> My neighbor owned one of those non aggressive Pit Bulls for several years.
> A big male.
> Showed signs of aggression towards other dogs , but never humans.
> 
> ...


Based on the research I did before I adopted my dog I read there is no record of a fatal attack by a fixed pitbull


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

I think the dogs have a bad reputation, all though it be well deserved. Alot of the behavior depends on how they are raised and handled without a doubt. Its not fair that you have to deal with it. Im neither for or against, all I know is if a vicious dog came after one of my pets, it would catch a boot or a bat or something. If it came after my family, it would catch lead no questions asked. I mean is it so much for a family to expect people to keep their pets in check, by making sure they are handled properly and are properly restrained with the right equipment?? I think not.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm not disputing the fact that they make up the lion share of the fatalities. They do. I'm just saying they represent a much larger percentage of the population than those number would make you believe. The perception is that there are only a small number out there so they all must be bad. Your statement is completely valid without that one number there.

There are likely a small number of unregistered poodles out there.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

geoffoquinn said:


> Based on the research I did before I adopted my dog I read there is no record of a fatal attack by a fixed pitbull


That is definitely part of being a responsible dog owner.


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

ducman491 said:


> I'm not disputing the fact that they make up the lion share of the fatalities. They do. I'm just saying they represent a much larger percentage of the population than those number would make you believe. The perception is that there are only a small number out there so they all must be bad. Your statement is completely valid without that one number there.
> 
> There are likely a small number of unregistered poodles out there.


Pit bulls score higher overall on temperament testing than golden retrievers.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

ducman491 said:


> That's not a dominant owner. That's an idiot with a dog. Sorry man, this will be an uphill battle for you.


You're right...a dominant owner doesn't mistreat a dog...you don't beat a dog, scream at it, throw stuff at it...a dog has natural pack instincts. One look or change in my voice will change my dogs behavior. I don't fight with my dogs, you don't play tug-of-war, you play games where dominance never comes into question, like ball or frisbee toss.
When you walk them, they need to be at your heels, never in front, head needs to be forward, and when you pass someone the need not to pay attention to the other person or show a reaction! They should never pull on the leash...I don't need a leash, but use one in a crowd.
They have to behave in a pack and they also must be rewarded for doing good, whether than is going out to play, a treat, or a belly rub!
A dog likes STRUCTURE AND GUIDANCE, if they are Not dominant, they will serve the pack leader forever...that is their comfort zone! 
They also read what's going on...you can make a strong dominant breed nervous, by yelling, running around screaming, etc...a nervous dominant dog will bite in defense, they are confused and don't have any guidance and are not sure what to do.
My dogs could kill me in a matter of seconds, they can run down deer, knock rabbits off their feet and then sit and watch them run away, they can jump/climb 6 foot fences, they don't get tired, ours are breed for work and stamina...I've never had one issue and we've had Big Bully Breeds for my entire life! Mine have all been Cane Corso's. TRAINING, TRAINING, AND MORE TRAINING!


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

geoffoquinn said:


> Pit bulls score higher overall on temperament testing than golden retrievers.


I know, the sad truth is though that the Golden is typically owned by more responsible people. I've been bitten by a Golden and met more aggressive Goldens than Pits. When our Rott died we thought about another Rott or a rescue Pit. The final decision was no on both because we wouldn't be able to devote the time necessary to properly train and socialize them due to a pretty intense travel schedule for kids sports. We had our Diesel before kids. 

I love them and when my neighbor's brother brings his dog "King" to visit we have a great time playing with him. But there is a healthy amount of cautious respect for a dog I'm not familiar with of any breed.


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

ducman491 said:


> I know, the sad truth is though that the Golden is typically owned by more responsible people. I've been bitten by a Golden and met more aggressive Goldens than Pits. When our Rott died we thought about another Rott or a rescue Pit. The final decision was no on both because we wouldn't be able to devote the time necessary to properly train and socialize them due to a pretty intense travel schedule for kids sports. We had our Diesel before kids.
> 
> I love them and when my neighbor's brother brings his dog "King" to visit we have a great time playing with him. But there is a healthy amount of cautious respect for a dog I'm not familiar with of any breed.


Nothing wrong with being smart


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Intimidator said:


> DANGEROUS AND AGGRESSIVE DOGS CAN BE HANDLED...PROPERLY by a good handler! You have to be with them whenever anyone else but the family is around


I hear this over and over and over. "it's not the dog, it's the owner". I agree. BUT, please tell me, what is the point of owning a mean/dangerous/aggressive dog??? To scare off burglars? Some sort of narcisstic thing? Some kind of power trip? the "lion tamer" syndrome? I honestly don't understand why people have dogs like this. I mean, to each their own, but just the liability if one thing goes wrong should deter most people, I would think.
If I'm walking somewhere, either alone but especially with my dog and ANY dog comes charging at us with teeth barred , growling and snarling then I'm assuming our lives our being threatened and my weapon will come out and be used.


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

boatnut said:


> I hear this over and over and over. "it's not the dog, it's the owner". I agree. BUT, please tell me, what is the point of owning a mean/dangerous/aggressive dog??? To scare off burglars? Some sort of narcisstic thing? Some kind of power trip? the "lion tamer" syndrome? I honestly don't understand why people have dogs like this. I mean, to each their own, but just the liability if one thing goes wrong should deter most people, I would think.
> If I'm walking somewhere, either alone but especially with my dog and ANY dog comes charging at us with teeth barred , growling and snarling then I'm assuming our lives our being threatened and my weapon will come out and be used.


All in all no one can blame you for being protective of your life and family. The bigger dogs are here wether we like it or not and all aren't vicious. I just don't want people to demonize a great animal based on its bad influences. If anything the people who are negligent owners need to be held more accountable when and before anything happens. If you happen to shoot my dog for charging you I have no one to blame but me. My only hope is you wait long enough to get licked to death before you shoot. If not I would be devastated but I would get why you did it.


----------



## Jason Pelz (Mar 6, 2012)

My dogs, 2 German shepherds and a golden retriever, got out of my fence one day and had a lady and her dog surrounded and were growling pretty viciously. Luckily a neighbor stopped and got her and her dog safely in their van then called the police for help. Once I noticed they had gotten out I was in my truck as fast as I could move and looking for them. The cop was trying to get them into his cruiser but as soon as I pulled up all 3 dogs crouched in fear and slowly walked to my truck expecting a serious ass beating as they walked past. They knew they had screwed up. I somehow only got a warning that day but I've taken extra precautions to make sure they can never get out again. Having my male shepherd running after me and growling would scare the living hell out of me if he wasn't my dog so I could only imagine how that poor older lady felt. Anything can happen once but after that the owner better step up and correct the issue or reports need to be filed every time.


----------



## turtlebuster12 (Oct 8, 2013)

My front door got left open one time and my dog(this guy) got out and was wandering the neighborhood and lo and behold two little old women where petting him and talking to him when I found him. Lol they arent all what ppl make them out to be. My dogs bark and all when ppl come over but arent they supposed to? A lot of ppl are scared and assume the worse when they see my dogs especially when they bark until they actually interact with them.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

geoffoquinn said:


> Pit bulls score higher overall on temperament testing than golden retrievers.


Come on man. I get into it with other pit owners on another board. NEVER seen such koolaid drinkers in my life. Whatever you need to tell yourself man.

I could care less what people own but don't throw out unsubstantiated facts because you want to believe they are true. Just so I'm not talking out of my ass I did some searching and Pits and most terriers aren't on any top 10 list of any kind except negative ones.


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

K gonefishin said:


> Come on man. I get into it with other pit owners on another board. NEVER seen such koolaid drinkers in my life. Whatever you need to tell yourself man.
> 
> I could care less what people own but don't throw out unsubstantiated facts because you want to believe they are true. Just so I'm not talking out of my ass I did some searching and Pits and most terriers aren't on any top 10 list of any kind except negative ones.


http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...D1aDzTV5Ho2h69ltcZivcpw&bvm=bv.57799294,d.cWc Here's a link. I'm sure I can figure out what you mean by koolaid drinker. Have a nice day, you sound like a wonderful person.


----------



## turtlebuster12 (Oct 8, 2013)

Maybe you should do a little more research. Multiple studies have been done on their temperament and they routinely score high. If they didnt then why did Vicks dogs get saved from euthuanasia? They were temperament tested and scored highly. Its this kind of pure ignorance for the negative stereotypes surrounding the breed.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

K gonefishin said:


> There are a ton of breads out there, 5% of the dog population is probably a pretty good number. At the end of the day, look at the news link I posted, THAT is what matters, these dogs can be monsters and there are a ton of confirmed cases where the dogs just snaps.


I have seen it happen,where my old neighbors prized pitbulls had me pinned down in MY own backyard. The dogs would not let me move at all for 45 minutes and lunged at me every time I tried to move. The cops were called and they came with guns out and were going to shoot them,but they guy came home and begged them not too. He was fined and warned not to let it happen again. The dogs broke a window and went after another neighbor and were put down. It is in thier nature to snap and it only takes one time to hurt someone. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

sylvan 17 said:


> I have seen it happen,where my old neighbors prized pitbulls had me pinned down in MY own backyard. The dogs would not let me move at all for 45 minutes and lunged at me every time I tried to move. The cops were called and they came with guns out and were going to shoot them,but they guy came home and begged them not too. He was fined and warned not to let it happen again. The dogs broke a window and went after another neighbor and were put down. It is in thier nature to snap and it only takes one time to hurt someone.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Ask anyone in my neighborhood if they think my dog is vicious. When I brought him home I got all the stares and dirty looks. He gets attacked by smaller dogs all the time with Napolean syndrome and immediately goes into catch me if you can. He got caught one time and the yorkshire terrier tore him up really badly. I couldn't get ahold of my dog for way too long. He had more than enough time to rear his head and bite. He tucked his tail and ran until I caught him by the collar with the yorkie's teeth sunk in my dog's hip. He sat there and whined until the other owner was able to pry his dog off of mine. He has never been taught violence and never will be. He is not violent in nature.


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

sylvan 17 said:


> I have seen it happen,where my old neighbors prized pitbulls had me pinned down in MY own backyard. The dogs would not let me move at all for 45 minutes and lunged at me every time I tried to move. The cops were called and they came with guns out and were going to shoot them,but they guy came home and begged them not too. He was fined and warned not to let it happen again. The dogs broke a window and went after another neighbor and were put down. It is in thier nature to snap and it only takes one time to hurt someone.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


your neighbor needs a talking to by the law.


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

geoffoquinn said:


> your neighbor needs a talking to by the law.


I have moved away from there. The guy was a good person and the dogs were well taken care of. I will have a hard time trusting a pitbull after that.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm tapping out on this one. Some folks with some valid points about their safety made their case and I agree. There are a few people here that read a few headlines and have no ability to step outside of what they've been told and take in another point of view. I refuse to try to fix complete and utter ignorance. If everyone was smart I wouldn't have it so easy. I will allow you to continue calling people koolaid drinkers and having blanket opinions based on fear and not fact.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

boatnut said:


> I hear this over and over and over. "it's not the dog, it's the owner". I agree. BUT, please tell me, what is the point of owning a mean/dangerous/aggressive dog??? To scare off burglars? Some sort of narcisstic thing? Some kind of power trip? the "lion tamer" syndrome? I honestly don't understand why people have dogs like this. I mean, to each their own, but just the liability if one thing goes wrong should deter most people, I would think.
> If I'm walking somewhere, either alone but especially with my dog and ANY dog comes charging at us with teeth barred , growling and snarling then I'm assuming our lives our being threatened and my weapon will come out and be used.


Says the gun owner... Why do you own a gun?

Why I own a pitbull. Actually two. They are beautiful and loyal dogs. Best dogs I've ever owned. Only breed I'll ever own. They are great and loving companions. Make goofy faces. Eager to please. Smart! I live in the city and they are great guard dogs. I don't lock my doors. Ever. They enjoy sport and bing active. Fetching, swimming, wrestling with me, playing tug, being silly ripping up mouthfuls of grass. Mine pick things up and throw em into the air.. Kinda like playing ball with themselves. They pull me around the neighborhood on a skateboard. I've never seen a dog with more personality. Many famous people have owned them. General George Pattons breed of choice. You want to argue with him? Petey from the little rascals was a pitbull. Ohhh the humanity! Putting that vicious beast right in the middle of all those little kids !!!!!!

I could go on and on. Besides my g/f, they are my best friends. Been with me through thick and thin. And I can bet they'll be with me until the end. Which is a day I sincerely dread. I'll probably never own another dog because I won't want to go through the grief associated with the loss I'll have to endure. It's like having to bury your kids. No one wants to do that. 

You folks can assume all you want to about the breed and their owners. I think we've pretty much seen it all on this tread.. And I'm not surprised. I know the truth and I wouldn't trade them for the world. Those of us lucky enough to have been loved by one know they are something special. To the rest of you, I hope you are able to experience something similar in whatever you decide to pursue. There are plenty of good dogs out there. Mans best friend.


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

sylvan 17 said:


> I have moved away from there. The guy was a good person and the dogs were well taken care of. I will have a hard time trusting a pitbull after that.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Is that why you have a purse dog now Chuck,? Lol

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

geoffoquinn said:


> Ask anyone in my neighborhood if they think my dog is vicious. When I brought him home I got all the stares and dirty looks. He gets attacked by smaller dogs all the time with Napolean syndrome and immediately goes into catch me if you can. He got caught one time and the yorkshire terrier tore him up really badly. I couldn't get ahold of my dog for way too long. He had more than enough time to rear his head and bite. He tucked his tail and ran until I caught him by the collar with the yorkie's teeth sunk in my dog's hip. He sat there and whined until the other owner was able to pry his dog off of mine. He has never been taught violence and never will be. He is not violent in nature.


That's YOUR dog, most would hope they aren't ALL evil. We are talking about majority as a breed here. You can defend your dog all you want but statistically speaking lots of pits have issues. Don't get offensive nobody is taking a shot at your dog or even you it's discussion around the breed....geez lighten up. 

BTW your link to a buyers guide for dogs doesn't do much for me, some people haven't been around to many breeds and don't know whats the difference between them that site would be helpful but really doesn't tell anyone much.


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

nicklesman said:


> Is that why you have a purse dog now Chuck,? Lol
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app









this dog will mess you up!Lol


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Pretty simple....I live in the out in the County...mine guards the house while we are away! My neighbors have suffered through thefts and vandalism....not me!




boatnut said:


> I hear this over and over and over. "it's not the dog, it's the owner". I agree. BUT, please tell me, what is the point of owning a mean/dangerous/aggressive dog??? To scare off burglars? Some sort of narcisstic thing? Some kind of power trip? the "lion tamer" syndrome? I honestly don't understand why people have dogs like this. I mean, to each their own, but just the liability if one thing goes wrong should deter most people, I would think.
> If I'm walking somewhere, either alone but especially with my dog and ANY dog comes charging at us with teeth barred , growling and snarling then I'm assuming our lives our being threatened and my weapon will come out and be used.


----------



## Nubes (Dec 3, 2012)

I love all animals and have had friends who have bred pit bulls but its a very simple argument that a lot of pit bull owners just don't get. LOL! Of course a "bad owner" of any animal will have implications on that animal but that really has nothing to do with the argument when it comes to pit bulls. It basically comes down to what the animal is "capable" of. This Has absolutely nothing to do with who owns the dog but rather what that dog is "capable" of. Again, "CAPABLE" is the key word. I love when pit bull advocates try to compare that other dogs are responsible for more bites than pit bulls but again that has nothing to do with the argument because other dogs are not "capable" of the damage that a pit bull can cause with one bone crushing bite. Its like getting shot in the azz with a BB Gun or a 45 Magnum?? I think I'd rather take my chances with the BB gun


----------



## turtlebuster12 (Oct 8, 2013)

Any dog can cause a fatality. Contrary to popular be lief there are many dogs that can bite harder than a pit bull. Its all relative to head size/structure. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

In Ohio, "if a dog approaches you in a menacing fashion ,you my kill the dog at that time" This is what state law says. I carry a 357 mag. I will not allow any animal to do harm to me or my children. I am a life long dog owner and love my hounds, but I will never put and animal before myself or family. I have already made my decision.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

turtlebuster12 said:


> Any dog can cause a fatality. Contrary to popular be lief there are many dogs that can bite harder than a pit bull. Its all relative to head size/structure.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Of the 23 dog attack fatalities reported this year, 20 are attributed to pit bulls or pit bull mixes. If you scan the stats over the years, it's pretty much the same story with a few other guard dog breeds thrown in.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fatal_dog_attacks_in_the_United_States#Fatalities_reported_in_2013


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

allbraid said:


> In Ohio, "if a dog approaches you in a menacing fashion ,you my kill the dog at that time" This is what state law says. I carry a 357 mag. I will not allow any animal to do harm to me or my children. I am a life long dog owner and love my hounds, but I will never put and animal before myself or family. I have already made my decision.


And no one would fault you for it. The notion that anyone would is preposterous. We are taking issue with the "all assault rifles are dangerous, people must be stupid to own them. Let's pass some laws to protect everyone from the evil black assault rifles". Who cares what it's actually capable of, if it's black and looks like an AR, it must be evil. No redeeming qualities could outweigh the harm they are capable of. I think assault rifles and pitbulls both have their place in the world. Many apparently do not.


----------



## turtlebuster12 (Oct 8, 2013)

I understand what the statistics say, my problem is the mixes and misidentified dogs. A mixed breed is almost always attributed to the pit bull. Even if they are indeed "pitbull" mixes why lable them pitbull? Because its a media frenzy. How many gun hunters are accidentally shot? Yet not all gun hunters are careless. Ill continue to own and raise my children with the extremely volatile and unpredictable American Pit Bull Terrier. Good luck with your neighbors and hope all ends well.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Nubes said:


> I love all animals and have had friends who have bred pit bulls but its a very simple argument that a lot of pit bull owners just don't get. LOL! Of course a "bad owner" of any animal will have implications on that animal but that really has nothing to do with the argument when it comes to pit bulls. It basically comes down to what the animal is "capable" of. This Has absolutely nothing to do with who owns the dog but rather what that dog is "capable" of. Again, "CAPABLE" is the key word. I love when pit bull advocates try to compare that other dogs are responsible for more bites than pit bulls but again that has nothing to do with the argument because other dogs are not "capable" of the damage that a pit bull can cause with one bone crushing bite. Its like getting shot in the azz with a BB Gun or a 45 Magnum?? I think I'd rather take my chances with the BB gun


I've been accidentally bitten by my dog. There's nothing "bone crushing" about it. Pitbulls aren't killing people with one bite. How ridiculous.

So out of curiosity, do you support breed specific legislation? Here do you stand on gun control?


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

I had a problem with the neighbors dog,Went after my grandchildren,myself and my brother. I called the Sheriff he came out and basically said shoot it! I wasn't quite ready for that one and called the Dog warden.Warden went to the owner and issued three citations,no license,leash law,and no shots.This happened four times, each time I called the Warden and they were fined.Winter came along and no dog problem! The next Spring,more of the same.five times the Warden made visits and each time they were fined.The sixth time I called the Warden and was told to talk to an Attorney,Warden told me If I harmed the dog in any way I would be held responsible,and be sued by the owner.My attorney told me the same thing! I couldn't believe this,That I had no rights in this situation,Other than to stay in the house or get arrested and sued.Neighbors paid $ 1700.in fines over two summers and finally apologized this past summer.No more problems since then,and the dog can come over any time and visit.Just make sure you know the law and talk to right people,just to be on the safe side.


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

James F. The dog warden and your attorney are wrong. If that dog was off leash and off its property, and coming after you or your family then you have every right under the law to kill the dog to protect yourself. The Sheriff was correct. Also in this state(Ohio) if a dog is chasing your livestock you may also kill it. "Better to be tried or judged by 12 then carried by 6"


----------



## cjbrown (May 22, 2007)

geoffoquinn said:


> Pit bulls score higher overall on temperament testing than golden retrievers.


 Oh please. I have tried not to get involved in this. I had bred and raised them years ago as family dogs and quit for obvious reasons.. Trust me, they are ticking time bombs waiting to explode. Hopefully the owner that has a grip on their pit is around the day that a lil excitement becomes to much for it to handle. You may own one or more and never have an issue, I hope you do not. My advice as a past breeder, never ever ever leave a child alone with one, no matter how much of a baby that dog may act in your presence.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

This is a sickening story that just came on the news: http://www.nbc4i.com/story/24185592/child-found-with-injuries-consistent-to-dog-attack-dies

Apparently, it's another twitchy breed: 



> Temperament
> 
> Sometimes, the Shiba tends to show dog aggression. This is more prevalent between female Shibas and is influenced by the breed's strong prey drive. The Shiba Inu is best in a home without other small dogs or young children, but consistent obedience training and early socialization can make all the difference. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shiba_Inu#Temperament


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

allbraid, I just didn't think my choices were very good at the time and now I'm even more confused, I just wasn't going to chance taking all of this for granted. It all sounded more like he/said she said.And the then I'm in trouble, when all I wanted was to not have a dog problem. This was a Golden Retriever probably about nine years old and raised around children.Any way things worked out .But as you say 12 or 6 I just wanted them to do the right thing.I think that there are many legal issues to over come in these situations.I think the same way about what is more important when safety and family are concerned. I was very frustrated with the the legal attitude of every one giving me advice,right or wrong


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> And no one would fault you for it. The notion that anyone would is preposterous. We are taking issue with the "all assault rifles are dangerous, people must be stupid to own them. Let's pass some laws to protect everyone from the evil black assault rifles". Who cares what it's actually capable of, if it's black and looks like an AR, it must be evil. No redeeming qualities could outweigh the harm they are capable of. I think assault rifles and pitbulls both have their place in the world. Many apparently do not.


I agree with you on this. As a life long dog owner I do not believe in bad breeds I believe in bad owners. Is there that occasional dog that has lost its mind, of course there are. But all in all its a matter of dog owners not being Alpha to their animals, Owners that allow their animals to act like idiots are the real problem. "Train your animals, respect your neighbors, treat people the way you wish to be treated. And dont take crap from man or beast." Each man has to make a decision on how he will handle things when they are dropped in his lap, I decided long ago that I was at the top of the food chain and all other animals on the planet needed to be nervous. You guys have fun with this discussion, Im Out!!


----------



## turtlebuster12 (Oct 8, 2013)

Cjbrown im not trying to be a arrogant but how did you decide which studs to breed to your bitches? What deemed the bitches/sires worthy of breeding? What did you breed for? What blood were you breeding? Linebred,scatterbred, inbred? What was your sole purpose of breeding? 
I only ask because if you werent breeding for a specific purpose(to better the breed) I see no reason for breeding other than to make a buck. Which is why there may be human aggressive poorly bred dogs being blasted all over the media
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

I work for the city and deal with dogs constantly. What I can not stand is an owner telling me that thier dog will not bite. I have been bitten twice by dogs that thier owners have said this. Both dogs reciebed the kick to the face then mace treatment right in front of thier owner. Then the dog warden was imediately called. It is a responsible dog owners job to make sure that other people do not have to deal or put up with thier dogs. Just because the dog knows you and you think that they are cute does not mean that someone else wants any part of your dog. As far as a dog being chained I think that it will make any animal crazy if that is thier living conditions. It is a shame how some people treat animals. In Toledo thier is no limit on how many pit bulls an owner can own. It used to be no more than two but they changed that a couple of years ago. Thier is a house in east toledo that has 14 in thier backyard.


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

Can we please remember that living creatures sometimes snap for no reason at all. Animals, and humans alike, have a natural, animalistic nature that precedes civility. People murder people for no reason, daily. Dogs and other animals attack, for no reason. Daily. Anyone who forgets that, and trusts any animal or human 100% is asking to have their face chewed off lol


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

By the way not all pit bulls are bad dogs.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Forty years ago while at my uncles farm I was attacked by a boxer and toy collie. I had my ten and four year old daughters with me. Long story short, I held off the dogs with an paper bag that I brought to collect vegetables from the garden. I inflated the bag and repeatedly shoved in the boxer's muzzle along with my fist when he charged, all the while yelling for help. When the owner arrived and pulled the dogs back I proceeded into my uncle's house and got the double barrel and rushed outside as the neighbor was leaving while the dogs were trying to get back at me. The neighbor was terrified when I said turn the SOB's loose. Her husband arrived about the same time as my uncle who said shoot if they came at us. The neighbors took the dogs into their house and never made a comment. The boxer was dead two days later when he jumped over a fence while on a chain and choked to death. Neither my uncle or I ever saw the small dog again.
That was a long time ago and I never gave a thought to what would happen if I shot those dogs and quite frankly, would do the same thing today.


----------



## cjbrown (May 22, 2007)

My family had a good relationship with a breeder in England. That they had met thru a show. Mom and Dad had bred shepards. We bred for temperment and size. Now we were not a puppy mill producing 100's pups yearly. 2 litters tops yearly. We loved the breed and wanted to promote. After years of being around them we did have several that went the wrong way quickly. We dropped the line. The whole thing with pits is the damage they can instill so quickly. They have an adrenaline rush that will put them over the edge fast. In our lifetime you could'nt breed that out if you tried or wanted. When a pit reaches that point he must be immediately removed from it. That is why I said I hope the owner that has a grip on their dog is there when that point is reached. I find it hard to believe that anyone that has had this breed for years has not seen that impulse from one yet.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

racetech said:


> Can we please remember that living creatures sometimes snap for no reason at all. Animals, and humans alike, have a natural, animalistic nature that precedes civility. People murder people for no reason, daily. Dogs and other animals attack, for no reason. Daily. Anyone who forgets that, and trusts any animal or human 100% is asking to have their face chewed off lol


Absolutely. Be safe.

Did you know: Patting a dog on the head is seen as an act of dominance by a dog? Just reaching out to a strange dog is a terrible idea, but patting it on the head is an even worse idea. You are asking to get bit.


----------



## turtlebuster12 (Oct 8, 2013)

Yes I agree that you should restrain your dog around people. It kills me when people let their children/dogs come up to a strange dog leashed or not and then freak out when the dog shows aggression. Ive only experienced it(aggression) with other dogs but still dont appreciate parents letting their children approach without asking first. May be taken as a threat to the dog. Nor do I think any child should be unsupervised around ANY breed of dog. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## cjbrown (May 22, 2007)

turtlebuster12 said:


> Yes I agree that you should restrain your dog around people. It kills me when people let their children/dogs come up to a strange dog leashed or not and then freak out when the dog shows aggression. Ive only experienced it(aggression) with other dogs but still dont appreciate parents letting their children approach without asking first. May be taken as a threat to the dog. Nor do I think any child should be unsupervised around ANY breed of dog.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


 Absolutely.


----------



## turtlebuster12 (Oct 8, 2013)

Cjbrown my dad had his house broken into and his dogs(pitbulls) surely didnt scare him off as my dad came home and realized he had been robbed and the guy was caught with no injuries

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

cjbrown said:


> My family had a good relationship with a breeder in England. That they had met thru a show. Mom and Dad had bred shepards. We bred for temperment and size. Now we were not a puppy mill producing 100's pups yearly. 2 litters tops yearly. We loved the breed and wanted to promote. After years of being around them we did have several that went the wrong way quickly. We dropped the line. The whole thing with pits is the damage they can instill so quickly. They have an adrenaline rush that will put them over the edge fast. In our lifetime you could'nt breed that out if you tried or wanted. When a pit reaches that point he must be immediately removed from it. That is why I said I hope the owner that has a grip on their dog is there when that point is reached. I find it hard to believe that anyone that has had this breed for years has not seen that impulse from one yet.


Not any impulse you won't see in any other breed to varying degrees. Or cats for that matter. My friend was attacked by a strange cat jogging one morning.. He instinctively swiped his fist at it, hit it in the head and killed it. Crazy story, but true. There is absolutely no data to support your assertion. As a matter of fact, plenty of data that would indicate otherwise if you are speaking specifically about some "adrenaline rush" crazed state? Yeah, actually I don't even know what you are saying? You trying to say they start some spin cycle, eyes bugging out of their heads, drooling half conscious attack mode or something? Be clear, because here is a study done that shows:


> breeds of dog that have a higher incidence of aggression, snapping or attempting to bite strangers, their own humans and other dogs tend to be small breed.
> 
> In fact, the top three, are in order &#8212; dachshund, chihuahua and Jack Russell terrier.
> 
> ...


Taken from:
http://www.annarbor.com/pets/top-th...-jack-russell-dachshund-chihuahua-pets-bites/

We are talking purely about the BREEDS predisposition for aggression. Their temperament.


----------



## turtlebuster12 (Oct 8, 2013)

a study showing below average aggression for the apbt must be false lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

That statement is not correct...in the animal world, there is a cause for every action!
They attack for a reason....even though people don't understand. 
Civility in the animal world...are you serious? Survival of the fittest...kill or be killed!
A dog, no matter if it's a wolf, hyena, pit, or poodle, is first off, a "Pack" animal.
It is governed and guided by the pack and it's hierarchy....it has structure, rules, and consequences, they work together as a unit, a family, they take care of each other. 
A dog in a human packs needs the same things....in all our wisdom, Man has not been able to breed the "Pack" principles out of a dog....and yet, most don't want to admit they exist and are the greatest part of understanding them!




racetech said:


> Can we please remember that living creatures sometimes snap for no reason at all. Animals, and humans alike, have a natural, animalistic nature that precedes civility. People murder people for no reason, daily. Dogs and other animals attack, for no reason. Daily. Anyone who forgets that, and trusts any animal or human 100% is asking to have their face chewed off lol


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

> According to rigorous testing by The National Canine Temperament Testing Association, the golden retriever, poodle, border collie, English setter, German pointer and numerous other breeds are considered more likely to become aggressive than Pit Bulls. The average score of the 122 breeds tested was a mere 77 percent, but Pit Bulls scored a 95.2 percent on these tests. (The best score possible was 100)





> Not only have Pit Bulls scored extremely well on temperament tests, but they have been serving key roles in search and rescue efforts, excel in agility training and work nationwide as therapy and service dogs. Being intelligent, athletic dogs, Pit Bulls excel in many dog sports, including weight pulling, dog agility, fly ball, lure coursing, and advanced obedience competition. Out of the 25 dogs who have earned UKC (United Kennel Club) "superdog" status (by gaining championship titles in conformation, obedience, agility, and weight pull), fourteen have been American Pit Bull Terriers.





> The American Pit Bull Terrier is a working dog, and is suitable for a wide range of working disciplines due to their intelligence, high energy, and endurance. In the United States they have been used as search and rescue dogs that save lives, police dogs performing narcotics and explosives detection, Border Patrol dogs, hearing dogs to provide services to the deaf, as well as general service dogs.





> In 1903 Dr. Horatio Nelson Jackson hit the road with a Pit Bull named Bud, who wore goggles, just like his master, to keep the dust from his eyes. Together they made the very first road trip across the US.





> In the early twentieth century, Pit Bulls were respected for their loyalty, determination, and bravery. The first decorated canine war hero was a Pit Bull named Sergeant Stubby. He was, until his death, a guest of every White House administration.


The Pit Bull was so respected in the early 1900's that the US Military chose an image of a Pit Bull to represent our country on war posters.









The Pit Bull is the only breed to have graced the cover of Life magazine three times.









Petey was a pitbull:









Hellen Kellers pitbull


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

For anyone interested, here is a real expert on dogs. Especially dominant working dogs. He bred and trained Belgian Malinois for many years. "Tactical Canines". I've purchased a few of his videos. Very good information. They provide tons of stuff for free. Also sell some very good equipment. You'll see Gems like:


> The fact is 99% of the dominance problems in dogs are in fact owner education problems. Owners simply don't know how to deal with a dominant dog. They don't understand the steps of controlling dominace in dogs. This web page will help provide a list of articles and DVDs on dominant or aggressive dogs.


*http://leerburg.com*


----------



## turtlebuster12 (Oct 8, 2013)

Did you know that the ring around peteys eye had to be partially penciled in? Useless fact lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

The problem with bully breeds is their reaction to a situation is so powerful that the aftermath can be real carnage.

A good friend grew up with a pit bull and talks about what a great family dog she was, great with kids and very patient. He then goes on and says that she only bit two kids, running through a screen door to get at one of the neighbor kids .

Good dogs don't bite with out good reason. Check your local ordinances and if you have to, put the neighbor on notice. Sounds like his dogs are being raised to be loving, gentle creatures anyway.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Sometimes the dog is intimidated by the human, and they default to a defensive mode. I use a lot of tricks like making small squeaky noises, whispers, whistles, etc., instead of using my deep voice. I'll also crouch down to greet them at their level instead of towering above them.

My partner Linda had three chihuahuas, man they were hostile to any intruder. I'd open the door and they'd send out a storm of warning barks until I'd squeak so they'd recognize me, then the barks instantly changed to greeting yelps.

Dang those dogs were yappy, though. I could never understand that behavior, since we never encouraged it.


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

Thank you Dr. Intimidator
Im out, I cant argue with you guys. I dont have a dog in this fight so to speak lol
All I meant by civility was society's unrealistic expectation of it among people and pets!





Intimidator said:


> That statement is not correct...in the animal world, there is a cause for every action!
> They attack for a reason....even though people don't understand.
> Civility in the animal world...are you serious? Survival of the fittest...kill or be killed!
> A dog, no matter if it's a wolf, hyena, pit, or poodle, is first off, a "Pack" animal.
> ...


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

ok, I gotta ask ....I'm on at least two other message boards where the subject of pitbull/attacks etc comes up quite often. Just like here, you have the detractors and the defenders. Now, I realize that some breeds can be aggressive....Chihauhau's are pretty bad as well as some of the other "ankle biters". To the defenders of pit's and other bully breeds, I have to ask....why you don't see headlines like " australian shepherd mauls 6 month old" or "beagle lunges for old ladies throat", or" Bearnese mountain dog maim's UPS driver".

Yes, any breed of dog can probably do the above examples...but I'd bet big money that your beloved pits and other bully breeds, will probably be in the majority of these headlines. Again, the defenders will say "it's all about being a responsible owner". Well, the problem is, it appears that MOST of the owners of these dogs are NOT responsible thus the ones that ARE responsible are getting a bad rap? Ya'll can defend all ya want, and being a dog lover, I understand that, but personally, I have no use for them.


----------



## turtlebuster12 (Oct 8, 2013)

You dont see thr other headlines because it wouldnt cause a frenzy. Lots of dog attacks never make the news for that reason alone. Google it and youll find enough answers
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

FOSR said:


> Sometimes the dog is intimidated by the human, and they default to a defensive mode. I use a lot of tricks like making small squeaky noises, whispers, whistles, etc., instead of using my deep voice. I'll also crouch down to greet them at their level instead of towering above them.
> 
> My partner Linda had three chihuahuas, man they were hostile to any intruder. I'd open the door and they'd send out a storm of warning barks until I'd squeak so they'd recognize me, then the barks instantly changed to greeting yelps.
> 
> Dang those dogs were yappy, though. I could never understand that behavior, since we never encouraged it.


I did that once to a huge american bulldog.. Probably 120lb dog.. His owner was walking him and came up to my porch and we were standing there talking.. He wasn't noticing me much so I kinda ducked down a bit to get on his level.. Well he started a real low growl and I stood right back up. Be careful with that one.. I know what you mean though. Its not a bad approach in many cases but kinda puts you in a bad position if something were to go wrong.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

boatnut said:


> ok, I gotta ask ....I'm on at least two other message boards where the subject of pitbull/attacks etc comes up quite often. Just like here, you have the detractors and the defenders. Now, I realize that some breeds can be aggressive....Chihauhau's are pretty bad as well as some of the other "ankle biters". To the defenders of pit's and other bully breeds, I have to ask....why you don't see headlines like " australian shepherd mauls 6 month old" or "beagle lunges for old ladies throat", or" Bearnese mountain dog maim's UPS driver".


If you were looking, you would. I've already even posted them here man. Chihuahuas even, let alone Rots or Dobermans, chows etc.... Someone just posted a recent story of a Shiba mauling a child to death here in Columbus... Really need me to link stories? Ever hear of any stories of pitbulls doing good deeds? THose are out there as well. I've linked those also. The detractors aren't looking for those types of stories. I'll start linking if you really want to. Thats not why this thread was started though. I'd say start another thread. I think the OP got the advice he was looking for at this point.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

sbreech said:


> All this from a guy ranting about killer chihuahuas.... which is probably one of the most hurtful inaccuracies out there.





shwookie said:


> Haha exactly.


So you are saying the story isn't true? You really think pitbulls are more aggressive "as a breed characteristic" than a chihuahua? Keep reading my posts in this thread please. Feel free to reply but save the insults if you can.. But keep on reading please


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

http://www.10tv.com/content/stories/2013/12/10/columbus-lake-shore-infant-death-investigation.html


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

http://www.ukcdogs.com/Web.nsf/WebPages/DogEvents/Superdog


> Established in 1898, the United Kennel Club is the largest all-breed performance-dog registry in the world, registering dogs from all 50 states and 25 foreign countries. More than 60 percent of its nearly 16,000 annually licensed events are tests of hunting ability, training and instinct. UKC prides itself on its family-oriented, friendly, educational events. The UKC has supported the "Total Dog" philosophy through its events and programs for over a century. As a departure from registries that place emphasis on a dog&#8217;s looks, UKC events are designed for dogs that look and perform equally well.





> The programs at UKC include Obedience Trials, Rally Obedience Trials, Agility Trials, Weight Pull Events, Terrier Races, Dock Jumping Events, Lure Coursing, Total Junior Program, Coonhound Field Trials, Water Races, Nite Hunts and Bench Shows, Hunt Tests for retrieving breeds, Pointing Dog Events, Beagle Events (including Hunts and Bench Shows, and Cur and Feist Squirrel and **** Events and Bench Shows).


Heres the pitbull portion of a list of the top 20 dogs and their handlers who have reached the SuperDog designation. 

Super Dog #20
UWP UCD UAGII CH Sonshine's Molly Marine

Staffordshire Bull Terrier
Owned by Monika Szeszel

Super Dog #18
P1 UCD UWPO UWPCH UAGI NGRCHx2 GRCH 'PR' Blue Moon's She's Just A Memory

American Pit Bull Terrier
Owned by Beth Jones
Bred by Joe Terrazas

Willow is the first APBT to earn a Total Dog award by qualifying in two different working events, and Willow is the first APBT NTLGRCH to earn a Total Dog award

Super Dog #16
UWPCH UWPO UAGII UCD CH 'PR' Matrix Morpheus Finds the One

American Pit Bull Terrier
Owned by Scot E. Dowd and Manu McGee
Bred by Scot and Diana Dowd

Super Dog #14
FO UWPV UWPCHX UACH UCDX GRCH Sonshine's Fly By Night

Staffordshire Bull Terrier
Owned by Karyn Dawes

Super Dog #11
UAGI UCD UWP GRCH 'PR' Heron Falls Risky Business

American Pit Bull Terrier
Owned by Shana Bobbitt
Bred by Melanie Mills

Super Dog #10
FO UWPS UWPCHX UGRACH UCD GRCH 'PR' Marauders Klickitat of Vintage

American Pit Bull Terrier
Owned by Valerie Piltz
Bred by Suzanne Danielle

Klicker is the only Super Dog to earn aTotal Dog award with a BIMBS/Obedience, and one of only two, to receive Total Dog with a BIMBS in all of UKC. He is also the only UKC dog in history to Total Dog in three working events at a single show - he did Obedience, earned his first Grand Agility leg, and pulled 32 times his body weight at the 2006 Premier. He is the only UKC dog to hold Total Dog awards in all four working events: agility, dog sport, weight pull, and obedience.

Super Dog #7
UAGI UWP UCD GRCH Templar's Rook

American Bulldog
Owned by Daryl Zeiner and Beth Zeiner
Bred by Jon and Tonia Lorensen

Super Dog #6
UAGI UWP UCD CH Daydream London Calling

Staffordshire Bull Terrier
Owned by Sarah Adams
Bred by Dayna Lemke

Super Dog #5
UCD CH UWP UAGI 'PR'Ro-Ki's Simply Irresistible

American Pit Bull Terrier
Owned & bred by Ron & Kim Allison

Out of Super Dog #4 shown below

Super Dog #4
UWP UCD UAGI GRCH 'PR' Ro-Ki's Warrior Princess

American Pit Bull Terrier
Owned & bred by Ron & Kim Allison

#9 APBT Top Producers list 2004

Super Dog #3
UWP UAGI UCD GRCH PR Triple Legit

American Pit Bull Terrier
Owned by Robert Bober
Bred by Johnathan & Madelyn Victorino

Super Dog #1 (tie)
FO UWPS UWPCHX UGRACH UUD CH 'PR' Columbia River Penina MuuMu

American Pit Bull Terrier
Owned by Michael Snyder
Bred by Gary Stephens & Carol Gaines Stephens

4 legs towards GRCH


----------



## cjbrown (May 22, 2007)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Not any impulse you won't see in any other breed to varying degrees. Or cats for that matter. My friend was attacked by a strange cat jogging one morning.. He instinctively swiped his fist at it, hit it in the head and killed it. Crazy story, but true. There is absolutely no data to support your assertion. As a matter of fact, plenty of data that would indicate otherwise if you are speaking specifically about some "adrenaline rush" crazed state? Yeah, actually I don't even know what you are saying? You trying to say they start some spin cycle, eyes bugging out of their heads, drooling half conscious attack mode or something? Be clear, because here is a study done that shows:
> 
> Taken from:
> http://www.annarbor.com/pets/top-th...-jack-russell-dachshund-chihuahua-pets-bites/
> ...


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Workdog said:


> When out and walkin about...carry.


Yep! That thing would have been leaking some red stuff if it did that to me.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

bobk said:


> Yep! That thing would have been leaking some red stuff if it did that to me.


Yeah. We got waaaay off track there didn't we?! Thanks to Bob for getting us back on the rails. Carry something. Gun, spray, something. I don't have my CCW but am fairly certain I'd stomp a mudhole in anything that would approach me and mine so I don't feel the need to carry around the neighborhood vs domestic animals.. Or even my neighbors say.. Decent neighborhood, I feel safe, sue me!. What are the odds of me running into a PACK of rabid animals while walking my mutts? Pretty slim.
Now my trips alone up to Alum or Hoover night fishing? Yeah, the more I think about it and hear stories the more I'm sure I'll have CCW here before you know it! People are crazier than pitbulls lol...

Thats just me.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

http://www.nbc4i.com/video?clipId=9616910&autostart=true


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

http://www.livescience.com/27145-are-pit-bulls-dangerous.html

Of course any dog, or any animal can "attack." However it seems that this breed or whatever variation of it you'd like to consider, seems to produce some rather interesting results.

See paragraph three under *Pit Bulls And The Law.* 

Pretty interesting to see who's who on the top of that list.

Here's more:
*
"But do pit bulls deserve their reputation as vicious "attack" dogs? An overwhelming amount of evidence suggests they do.

A five-year review of dog-bite injuries from the Children's Hospital of Philadelphia, published in 2009 in the journal Plastic and Reconstructive Surgery, found that almost 51 percent of the attacks were from pit bulls, almost 9 percent were from Rottweilers and 6 percent were from mixes of those two breeds."*

Of course, there will be those who dismiss any of the facts that are so readily available. And I also might be inclined to ignore the data if I owned one and just absolutely loved it. But of course, all dogs are easy to love. That they are companions and easy to love does nothing to change the facts about which breed (or variation of the breed) is doing most of the killing and inflicting injuries requiring reconstructive surgery for the victims.

Perhaps it is the facts behind the mailings and killings by this breed that drive the number of reports about pitbulls as opposed to the idea that "the media is sensationalizing it all." It appears that the facts are quite sensational and need no help at all in that department.

The lists and stats I've provided aren't compiled by anyone with any interest in one breed over another. They are just facts, period.

I wonder how many of the owners of the dogs that actually killed people had previously made some of the pro-pitbull arguments heard on this thread. Just a thought.

With all respect to those who've chosen to own one, no amount of cute stories or warm fuzzy pictures will change the genetics within the breed or the facts as to what they do more than any other breed, period.

And please, let's get this straight : no one needs to actually own one to know the facts about them, anymore than one must actually use heroin to understand how dangerous it is to do so. The facts speak for themselves in these cases.

Back to the original author of this thread: He has every reason, all based on documented fact, to be seriously concerned for his safety, that of his family, and that of his own pets.

I find this stuff all very interesting. It is a study in human psychology as much as it is a discussion about this breed of dog. It reveals how differently we can all view the same events, the same results, the same facts.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i own a 125 pound male doberman, hes one of the vicious breeds. when im with him, hes a baby and anyone can approach and pet him. but when i put him out in the fenced back yard and im not around, he turns into a different beast. ive seen him stand on his hind legs against the chainlink fence and bark at people crossing the field beside my house while the hair was standing straignt up from his ears to his tail.. this badboy means business.. ive never taught him that either.

the point of my story is, dogs act different when they are with the alpha dog (AKA the owner) than when they are alone.. when dogs are alone, dogs will be dogs... so dont give me this nice pitbull bs.. to the OP. call the police tell them this animal has been loose twice and that you are fearful its going to happen again. get something on record and if you dont have a ccw, get a can of bear spray.


----------



## spikeg79 (Jun 11, 2012)

> Or cats for that matter. My friend was attacked by a strange cat jogging one morning.


Being around cats my whole life I can tell ya one thing cats will only attack people if they feel their life is threatened or have rabies or some other disease. Every now and then there's a rare female that goes a bit bonkers when they are in heat.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Let us all give thanks now, that there's no such thing as catnip for dogs.

I grew up with a 24-pound cat. Classy guy, but when he got stoned on catnip he wouldn't check his claws.


----------



## spikeg79 (Jun 11, 2012)

FOSR said:


> Let us all give thanks now, that there's no such thing as catnip for dogs.
> 
> I grew up with a 24-pound cat. Classy guy, but when he got stoned on catnip he wouldn't check his claws.


 hehehe been there. Our one cat goes a little nuts for the 'nip too. Surprisingly our other cat a 15 pounder turns into a big cuddler over catnip  .


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

Ok time to end this ,its gone to the cats!!! , ALL ANIMALS should not be trusted this guy has already had a run in with the dogs ,time for action before some one is hurt.


----------



## OrangeRay (Jul 16, 2011)

There's no excuse for anyone owning one of those dogs. They are bred to attack and not stop. Unless you are a professional trainer you are not qualified to handle it. Find a way to poison them and do your neighborhood and family a big favor.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I would report them to somebody. there are so many people on here that talk about how there dogs are big babies. well its clear these dogs aren't big babies and should be taken better care of or taken away.

and some people try to compare these big dangerous dogs to some mean little dog. there is a big difference in the size of the dog and how much damage they can do.

so many times when you read about pit bull attacks they go on to say how the owners of the dog say there dogs was big babies until they attacked somebody. it only takes one time for a dog like a pit to really hurt somebody.

as you can tell I don't like pit bulls. but if someone is bound and determined to own one then they owe it to the dog and everyone around them to keep them on a leach that will hold them. I know there is a lot of good pits out there and some people own them there whole life and never have a problem. but it is clear in the op,s post the owner of these dogs has a problem.

there are other dogs that's just as bad as pit bulls. my granddaughter got bit on the upper leg by a big chow that her step dad owned. it just bit her for no reason or warning of any kind. now she is scared for life.

I say if the neighbor cant restrain his dogs then he shouldn't have them. I would report the dogs to the sheriffs dept and see what can be done. you shouldn't have to live in fear of your neighbors dogs.
sherman


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

Lots of great posts and information, I hope the OP is able to make an informed decision as to what type of dog he wants to get. Oh wait, that's not what you were asking?

We've now gone to recommendations of poison? This thread has gone off the rails, time to close.


----------



## turtlebuster12 (Oct 8, 2013)

Wow yeah I would give advice on a public forum to deliberately poison a dog. Sound advice there. And no they arent trained to attack in reality they make poor guard dogs. Unfortunately until a dog actually harms someobe I dont think leos can do a whole lot

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> So you are saying the story isn't true? You really think pitbulls are more aggressive "as a breed characteristic" than a chihuahua? Keep reading my posts in this thread please. Feel free to reply but save the insults if you can.. But keep on reading please


I'm laughing at you equating a chihuahua bite to a pit bite. You're so blinded by your own experiences you can't fathom that your view might be the outlier. Your personal anecdotal experiences =/= data.

http://http://dogbitelaw.com/images/pdf/Dog_Attacks_1982-2006_Clifton.pdf
http://dogbitelaw.com/dog-bite-statistics/all-dog-bite-statistics.html

And no, I'm not saying pits are "more aggressive as a breed characteristic", i'm saying they are more aggressive, period. The stats prove it.


----------



## turtlebuster12 (Oct 8, 2013)

Im done after this one but no statistics prove the APBT is not more aggressive than many breeds. When and IF they bite someone yes they usually cause much damage but as has been previously stated many of the so called "pitbull attacks" are NOT true APBTs. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

I have personal experience with a golden retriever that has now bit two people, both ended in horrific injuries... The owner? A complete moron and the victim in the second attack...

Dogs are fantastic creatures and define the term "innocent"... People make them the way they are... I have two English bulldogs and neither would harm a hair on anyone's head...

If we are to decide that bad dogs need to be put down, the owner should be evaluated in the same way and put down right along side them...


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

shwookie said:


> I'm laughing at you equating a chihuahua bite to a pit bite. You're so blinded by your own experiences you can't fathom that your view might be the outlier. Your personal anecdotal experiences =/= data.
> 
> http://http://dogbitelaw.com/images/pdf/Dog_Attacks_1982-2006_Clifton.pdf
> http://dogbitelaw.com/dog-bite-statistics/all-dog-bite-statistics.html
> ...


You couldn't be more right, yeah chiwawas bite many dogs do but they won't do this. 
https://www.google.com/search?q=pit...SbygGalIGABQ&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=1440&bih=784 

I love how the pit owners so conveniently just glaze over the facts that they are loose cannons and act like they are the perfect family dog. Google has enough records to keep you busy for years reading about these attacks 

https://www.google.com/search?q=pit...i4CgCA&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAA&biw=1440&bih=784&dpr=1


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

Another owners right thing..This dog/owner has the whole block prisoner.. When is enough enough

http://gma.yahoo.com/blogs/abc-blog...nh-street-012243857--abc-news-topstories.html


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

You can google up this story from the Mansfield News Journal (Nov.19) under the title Tame Dogs Go Wild.On the morning of November 19th two dogs attacked a herd of sheep near Perrysville,OH.One was a pit bull,the other a black lab who were house dogs just let out to go to the bathroom.They instantly left their property and entered the pasture with the Shetland/Babydoll sheep.There was 27 sheep present with only 7 left standing after the attack.Three sheep died instantly,4 had to be put down after the attack,and 13 remain in serious condition.By the time the farmer shot the two dogs only 7 sheep were unharmed.These dogs were very gentle and had never shown any aggressive behavior in the past.On a related topic,in July a 3 year old girl was severely mauled by an 8 year old American Pit Bull Terrier in Mansfield.The owner of the dog(a sheriff's deputy by the way)said the dog was always very gentle and very well trained,he had no idea why the attack occurred.The girl received over 200 stitches to her face and neck.I respect the people that love their dogs,but it's a known fact that certain breeds of dogs can and will show aggression for no apparent reason.Most dogs will show territorial aggression to a certain point then back off.I used to do a lot of stream fishing and when I would reach my quitting point and have to walk back to the truck almost invariably the ever present farm dog would come flying down the road barking and growling at me-but never biting me.I got the message,this is my land and you're not welcome,and I understand.In any of those cases had the dog been one of about a half dozen breeds that I won't mention,I'm sure I would've been attacked.Mansfield has a vicious dog law,certain breeds are not allowed within city limits,but yet I still see them from time to time.I agree-in most instances the owners are the ones at fault.If you want to own potentially dangerous dogs make sure you have the insurance coverages on them to be legal.The sheep farm incident cost the owners of the dogs over $6000.00 and counting plus the lives of their dogs.I've only owned one dog a very sweet and loving Basset Hound that lived with my family for more than 10 years until one day he decided to bite the cable lady.The bite barely drew blood but he earned a one way ticket to the pound the next day.If he in his dog way of thinking thought he was being protective,so be it I am a responsible owner,I won't tolerate behavior like that-not twice.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

After 146 posts I can't imagine there is any new advice that could be given to the OP. This thread has run it's coarse.


----------

